# Flavour RDA's with deep juice wells



## aktorsyl (25/4/18)

So I need some input from you guys.

What RDA would you recommend based on these criteria:

- 22mm or 25mm, doesn't matter - preferably 24/25mm though
- Flavour much more important than clouds
- Single or dual-coil, again doesn't really matter
- Side or top airflow.. no bottom airflow though.
- DEEP juice wells

Before you say "Hadaly" - I've got one, but it has a pretty shallow juice well. The reason I'm not going for a BF/squonking combo is because I switch out flavours too often for that to be viable. I have the Peerless and Sapor v2 - both of which have pretty damn deep juice wells. And they're great. I can squirt literally a stream of juice into them through the driptip and be sorted for the next 20 minutes. That's perfection, is what that is.

Just, yknow. I want another RDA for my collection, and it's time to shop.
What do you think?

PS: The Recurve looks promising, just hard to judge the juice well depth from pictures.


----------



## Faheem777 (25/4/18)

DR24 or SQ.. I literally dump juice with no leaking and I can get plenty of hits off a drip.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (25/4/18)

Faheem777 said:


> DR24 or SQ.. I literally dump juice with no leaking and I can get plenty of hits off a drip.


Really liking the look of the DR. What's the flavour difference between the 22 and 24?


----------



## Faheem777 (25/4/18)

aktorsyl said:


> Really liking the look of the DR. What's the flavour difference between the 22 and 24?



With the right build on the 22 I say you can get close to the flavour intensity of the 24. I get excellent flavour of both, however, the 22 requires more tinkering to get the best out of it.


----------



## Spyro (25/4/18)

Dead rabbit, VGOD pro 2 rda

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (26/4/18)

Thanks for the advice guys - DR24 on its way

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faheem777 (26/4/18)

aktorsyl said:


> Thanks for the advice guys - DR24 on its way



You gonna love it! I find having the coil positioned 1mm above the post gives the best flavour


----------



## aktorsyl (1/5/18)

Got it today - the coils ended up being about 3mm above the posts - if you look down the slanted airholes you basically have the coil solid in front of you. Flavour is pretty good, and it holds a lot of juice. Flavour is very different than the Sapor V2, not entirely sure different in what way specifically.. but different.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hallucinated_ (1/5/18)

aktorsyl said:


> Got it today - the coils ended up being about 3mm above the posts - if you look down the slanted airholes you basically have the coil solid in front of you. Flavour is pretty good, and it holds a lot of juice. Flavour is very different than the Sapor V2, not entirely sure different in what way specifically.. but different.


Do yourself a favor and get the new caps for the DR24, it really changes that RDA drastically !
Flavor for days and much better airflow !

Its called the DR24 Challenge Caps

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## aktorsyl (4/5/18)

So far the DR24 is producing good flavour (not necessarily better than the Sapor V2, but certainly smoother), and the juice wells are deep enough for me.
The only thing that really annoys me is the fact that I always get juice in my mouth. But it's not spitback, it's from condensation on the dome/driptip I assume. So you end up with a wet vape and sweet lips from juice/condensation. Any other DR24 owners experience the same thing?

Coils are aligned with the outside of the posts (so, close to the airflow) and about 2mm off the deck with airflow hitting it directly. Doubt it's a coil placement issue. As for the type of coils, they're Smiley aliens, 3mm diameter. Wicking is tight through the coil (which is also why I'm sure spitback isn't the culprit).

The inside of the dome is drenched (well, obviously) with condensation. Hmm.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## aktorsyl (5/5/18)

Update: switching to the 510 tip seems to have improved it significantly.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Steyn777 (6/5/18)

aktorsyl said:


> Update: switching to the 510 tip seems to have improved it significantly.


Did the 510 have an effect on flavour at all?


----------



## Baker (6/5/18)

I see nobody here has mentioned the Bonza. The juice well is very deep. Anyone have any thoughts on the flavor from it?


----------



## aktorsyl (6/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> Did the 510 have an effect on flavour at all?


Not in any way that I could notice, no.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

